# Pearl Barley



## txjames (Jul 4, 2004)

I've never seen anyone talk about pearl barley.  It's high fiber, cheap, filling, and has the lowest GI of any grain I know about.  I add some paprika, pepper, green peppers, and onions to mine, but there are all kinds of ways to eat pearl barley. 

 Since I never see anyone talk about pearl barley, I got to thinking that maybe something is wrong with it.  The only problem I could see is that it takes a long time to cook.

 What do you think?


----------



## BigBallaGA (Jul 4, 2004)

Scrummy Pearl Barley Curry 

Ingredients (use vegan versions): 

3/4 Cup Pearl Barley
1 level Tblsp Curry Paste (I like hot!)
1 Chopped Onion
2 Carrots, chopped
1 Clove of Garlic
1 Teaspoon of Coconut powder
Cornflour (approx. 1 heaped teaspoon) and Water mix, to thicken
Vegetable oil
1 1/2 Cup of Vegetable Stock
2 Potatoes, peeled and chopped
1/2 Cup mixed Green Peas
1/2 Cup Corn Kernels
Directions: 





Boil Pearl Barley for approx 35 minutes. Drain. While this is boiling, fry Onion and Garlic in Vegetable oil until tender. 

Stir through curry paste and heat through (approx 1 minute). Stir in Vegetable stock and bring to the boil. Add chopped potato and carrot,and simmer until veggies are tender (approx 30 - 45 mins). 

Add Peas and Corn, and stir in Pearl Barley. Heat through. Mix Cornflour, coconut powder and water to a watery paste and add to the curry. Stir until thickened. 

Serve this on a bed of couscous or Rice, with pappodums. Very yummy! You can delete or add ingredients to suit. Serves: 4


----------



## CowPimp (Jul 4, 2004)

txjames said:
			
		

> I've never seen anyone talk about pearl barley. It's high fiber, cheap, filling, and has the lowest GI of any grain I know about. I add some paprika, pepper, green peppers, and onions to mine, but there are all kinds of ways to eat pearl barley.
> 
> Since I never see anyone talk about pearl barley, I got to thinking that maybe something is wrong with it. The only problem I could see is that it takes a long time to cook.
> 
> What do you think?


I mention it sometimes.  LAM recommended it in some thread one time and I have since been a regular eater of barley.  I think it is excellent.


----------



## aztecwolf (Jul 4, 2004)

barley is awesome i eat it similar to how i would eat rice


----------



## Premo55 (Jul 4, 2004)

I eat barley every day. I eat hulled barley, though.

 Peace.


----------



## sara (Jul 4, 2004)

All beans are great as long they not canned!!!


----------



## aggies1ut (Jul 4, 2004)

sara said:
			
		

> All beans are great as long they not canned!!!


 Barley is a grain.


----------



## sara (Jul 4, 2004)

aggies1ut said:
			
		

> Barley is a grain.


I knew that  
I was thinking of black eye beans


----------



## txjames (Jul 5, 2004)

Cool.  Just wanted to be sure there was nothing wrong with barley.  Thanks!


----------



## aztecwolf (Jul 5, 2004)

canned black eyed peas taste like arse, and dried ones take a little effort to cook, frozen ones are pretty good


----------



## BigBallaGA (Jul 5, 2004)

its best cooked with a lot of water and then the water drained.  its impossible to gauge the perfect amount of water.


----------

